# Marineland Canister - how to open?



## thechucked (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got a marineland c-530 canister filter and cannot get it to open. The first two buckles do not lay all the way down like the diagram shows. Pulling up on the other two buckles doesn't raise the head unit at all. I've pulled on them pretty hard to where the plastic starts to bend, but I'm getting nowhere.

Anyone have one of these filters or know how to get the top off?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

4 clips. 2 attached to the motor and 2 attached to the canister.








Check here, skip intro, go to installing the filter and click on 'click here to view the installation manual'.


----------



## thechucked (Feb 7, 2011)

I finally got it the other day. I lifed the clips up but the top just would not budge. I guess the grease/oring created a super strong seal and had have someone help pull it off. After that first time, it comes off without issue.


----------

